# Club Sunterra fees ????????



## ODALE1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a Club Sunterra member and I am having a problem understanding the Base Assessment and the Cs1 fee per point charges.  Can someone help me with this or can someone give me a name of someone to talk to @ Sunterra.  
Let me start at the beginning and tell you the situation.  I own a deeded  floating offseason (sterling) week @ Plantation at fall Creek in Branson purchased in 1997.  I resisted joining the Club and spending more money but they finally got to me in 2004.  I went to Branson and was told my unit was useless except for the winter week and that RCI could not be used because Sunterra was going to II.  Also I was led to believe that my $489.00 yearly fees would be cut if I purchased 2000 more points, ( they gave 4500 for my current week) and joined the club.  Here is the problem, my 2007 fees are $270.00 Base Assessment, $146.00 Cs1fee per point(never mentioned when I upgraded)  a $121.00 balance from 2006 that I have no idea where it came from, I paid all fees last year.  I paid $5100.00 for the Club Membership and the extra 2000 points.  Almost $1000.00 in fees seems very expensive for 6500 club points.  Can this be reduced in any way ???
Thanks, ODALE


----------



## Spence (Feb 25, 2007)

ODALE1 said:


> I am a Club Sunterra member and I am having a problem understanding the Base Assessment and the Cs1 fee per point charges.  Can someone help me with this or can someone give me a name of someone to talk to @ Sunterra.
> Let me start at the beginning and tell you the situation.  I own a deeded  floating offseason (sterling) week @ Plantation at fall Creek in Branson purchased in 1997.  I resisted joining the Club and spending more money but they finally got to me in 2004.  I went to Branson and was told my unit was useless except for the winter week and that RCI could not be used because Sunterra was going to II.  Also I was led to believe that my $489.00 yearly fees would be cut if I purchased 2000 more points, ( they gave 4500 for my current week) and joined the club.  Here is the problem, my 2007 fees are $270.00 Base Assessment, $146.00 Cs1fee per point(never mentioned when I upgraded)  a $121.00 balance from 2006 that I have no idea where it came from, I paid all fees last year.  I paid $5100.00 for the Club Membership and the extra 2000 points.  Almost $1000.00 in fees seems very expensive for 6500 club points.  Can this be reduced in any way ???
> Thanks, ODALE



My SWAG at your fees would be 
Branson deeded week worth 4500pts  $489
2000 Trust Points @ 7.3¢ is $146
For a Trust based Club Account they have something called a base assessment fee of something like $119
Then there is the annual Club reservation fee of $151  ($119+$151 is your $270)

All that equals $905
that's an overall charge of 13.9¢/pt, that's more than 2x what I pay.

the killer is the $119 Trust fee doesn't matter how many Trust points you have... when you only have 2000 that $119 is significant!  This makes your Trust MF basically 13.3¢/pt!!

your other 'problem' is the 10.9¢/pt MFs you're paying on that Branson week.

13.9¢/pt comes with the added $151 Club Reservations fee.

So if you get more points the average will go down.

You're stuck, I think, unless you can talk someone at corporate into 'basing' your Club Sunterra account on your Branson ownership, not the Trust points.  Justified because you owned Branson first?  My Club account is based on my original Powhatan ownership and I don't pay the $119, but there was no such thing as the Trust when I converted to Club, although I do now have Trust points in my account.

You could have 'given up' your deed when you converted and you'd be paying 7.3¢ on all 6500 points in the Trust but of course they weren't going to tell you that.

They lied to you when they gave you the RCI/II story.  If you had kept your traditional Branson week you could have kept trading in RCI forever...  It's when you're in the Club that you can only use II.

Questions?


----------



## Spence (Feb 25, 2007)

A Platinum Branson works out better.  Same $489 but you get 7500 SunOptions, so the MF is 6.5¢/pt, better than the Trust.
Go here for more Sunterra discussions.


----------



## ODALE1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Spence, thanks so much for the help.  Do you think I should go to Branson and try to get them to work on converting my deeded week to trust points or call headquarters?
Thanks again, ODALE1


----------



## Spence (Feb 25, 2007)

Thruthfully, you don't have a chance unless you buy more from them.  Corporate will send you to the Sales Center and their job is to sell, not make things better for current owners.


ODALE1 said:


> Spence, thanks so much for the help.  Do you think I should go to Branson and try to get them to work on converting my deeded week to trust points or call headquarters?  Thanks again, ODALE1


----------

